# First 2 hogs with new Glock 40 MOS 10mm



## Big Bend Brian (Feb 2, 2018)

It’s been too long since I’ve last posted…….

The water has now gotten too cold to shark tooth dive (47 degrees F) so I took a stand with two new pig toys: a new self-built 300 Black Out pistol (10.5 “ barrel) with a ATN X-Sight II digital night vision scope and a brand new Glock 40 MOS 10mm with a Vortex Venom red dot. 
















Megalodon shark teeth (2.6 – 26 million years old)

Walking to a covered blind early in the morning (forecasted for rain) I jumped a large animal right in front of me and with the night vision already turned on I could see it was a large boar hog. It didn’t quite know what I was although I could tell it was about to vamoose. A quick head shot at 25 meters and it dropped. It happened too quickly to turn on the video but it’s already a great early morning!!





First hog with night vision and my new 300 Black Out pistol
~110 lb boar

Getting into the blind I hung out waiting for sunrise. Right before sunrise three more hogs came out. I started the video and as I settled on a head shot and pulled the trigger on the 300 Black Out all I heard was a *CLICK*. Not sure what was up with that I ejected the round and tried it again. At this point the largest hog, a sow was getting a little nervous and backed off. Pulling the trigger again all I heard was *CLICK*. What the FRIG!! I ejected another round and get back on the largest hog which at this point is even more nervous. *CLICK*.

With that I put the rifle down and pulled out my new GLOCK 40 that I had fortuitously just sighted in the night before! The largest pig, a sow had come back in but was a little jittery. Having had the red dot Venom set on auto it was still too bright in the dark so I had to change it to the manual setting to put it on the lowest setting. Waiting for a broadside shot and aiming at the shoulder she dropped and it looked like it was a DRT shot. At this point the other two piggies took off running and I took two shots at them but didn’t connect. Then all of a sudden the dropped sow starts lunging forward and I took two shots before she made it to the water and swam off.

Not sure what to make of that I gave it an hour and broke down the 300 Black Out to discover my buffer spring had unseated due to a not tight-enough castle nut. 
*DUH!!*

Walking out I found where the sow dropped and then started lunging. No blood but I followed it 10 yards through the mud to the water where it swam off. At this point I circled where she went into the water and saw another hog peering out of the palmettoes. I dropped that smaller hog with a head shot at 20 yards. Walking towards it I could see buried in the thick palmettoes was the dead sow. She had gone about 25 yards from where she was first hit.






First hog with the new Glock 40





Broke both front legs but the Sig Sauer 180 gr FMJ round left only a small hole (entrance and exit).
You can see the small entrance hole.






First hogs with my new Glock 40 





3 lil piggies

With the rain starting to pick up I headed to the skinning pole and had a nice rainbow to end my morning.





Nice ending of the morning (not for the piggies however)

I really like this 10mm!!
Hoo Yah!!

Brian


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 2, 2018)

Man you had a great hunt ! Plenty of good eating right there ! Great job.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 2, 2018)

nice hunting setup for sure.  great trip


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 3, 2018)

Awesome teeth!!!


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 3, 2018)

Sounds like a great morning. Congrats!


----------



## frankwright (Feb 5, 2018)

Good hunting adventure. I have been carrying my G40 with red Dot but the hogs have not been cooperating.

I never heard of diving for sharks teeth but those are pretty cool.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 5, 2018)

Those teeth are awesome. I've heard of people finding them in south Ga, but I'm a little to far north. The rainbow picture is just awesome. Looks like you had a heck of a hunt. Congrats


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for posting and great report!!


----------



## jbogg (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks like you had a great hunt!  Now let’s hear more about those teeth.  Are they normally visible on the bottom, or do you have to use a small dredge to sift through the sand?


----------



## oppthepop (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow on all of the trip! The shark teeth are UNREAL! And i gotta say, i truly do like my G-40. Hog/deer killing machines!


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 25, 2018)

I see you are useing fmj rounds in your G40.
Have you considered or used any expanding rounds? I'm useing 180 gr golddots but have yet to put one on an animal to see the results.
The fmj would seem to be great for head shots, and they did the job in your case. And the penetration would be nice.
Great hunt. Your post brightened my day.


----------



## pdsniper (May 11, 2018)

wow awesome pictures and I'm sure glad there are no longer sharks swimming around any more that are big enough to have teeth like that, holy cow those are big, nice hogs and great looking rifle


----------



## JSnake (May 11, 2018)

Awesome hunt. Those shark teeth are great - was that an usually great haul for a day? 

I like the looks of that 300BLK pistol rig!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 15, 2018)

Very nice day.

Congrats!


----------



## uturn (May 17, 2018)

Sweet!

I like the 10!


----------

